# Every new wood worker needs a toolchest



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

So, I suggest everyone make a tool chest similar to this one. Be good practice.
Studley 1993 Tool Chest Article by Fine Woodworking Magazine 
http://saintgoustan.e-monsite.com/pages/bite-a-outils/le-coffre-a-outils-de-henry-o-studley.html 
H. O. Studley Masonic Tool Chest


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That is an incredible tool valet! You can't really call it a box, or tool chest, because the chest, if you will is more important than the tools for history sakes. Where, do tell, would find any thing like it anywhere? I seen this several years ago, and I am more amazed by it each time I see it. There must have been no relatives to care for it, I can not believe that any one that would see it, would let it go anywhere!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Theo
That chest must have been the cat's meow back when it was constructed. It had to take a lot of time figuring out how to fit every thing into it as well as building it. That said, I don't know anyone anal enough to put every tool back when finished - I've seen enough shops that look like mine to know it doesn't happen in the real world! 
Dennis


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Simply Amazing. Hard to even comprehend the love for the craft and the means to bring the craft to fruition. Upmost Patience and attention to detail.
Surely craftsmanship to strive for.

Al


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

So a 5 gallon pail will not get it anymore, the standard has been raised?

Even if someone was capable of making a chest like that they would have to sell their sole to the devil to fill it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

64 ford said:


> Hi Theo
> That chest must have been the cat's meow back when it was constructed. It had to take a lot of time figuring out how to fit every thing into it as well as building it. That said, I don't know anyone anal enough to put every tool back when finished - I've seen enough shops that look like mine to know it doesn't happen in the real world!
> Dennis


Well, yes, there actually are people anal enough to put the tools back after every use. Happily, I am not one of those people.

But, reading a bit more on it, I'm more inclined to believe that maybe he did use the tools, but put them back at the end of the work day, that I could see happening. However, I now rather suspect that it was his hobby project, and he might well have not kept the tools in it at all; maybe he just made it to accept the tools, then put them all in when he retired. Be nice to know for sure, but I figure it's enough to just look at it, with your jaw dropped.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

david_de said:


> So a 5 gallon pail will not get it anymore, the standard has been raised?


For people like me, a 5 gallon pail WAS raising the standard. :dance3:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wasn't Studley a repair man for the Piano company? As such, he would need to take the tools with him on a job?

I believe he would leave the job making SURE all his tools were back in the correct spot.......


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I guess I'm one of those that have to either put the tools away at night when done for the day or before I get too involved the next time I'm in one of my two shops (woodworking/general and automotive). 

I have either seen that tool chest in the Smithsonian or the poster. Now, that is a prize plus. I purchased a home made tool chest many years ago at an auction. It was a GE toolmakers prize. It was locked, so no one would bid so I threw a $5 price out - and it more then paid for itself 100 times over with resale of the tools that were in it that I couldn't use. 

It is now kind of messy, but it does clean up well.


----------



## CHOPPERFXR (Feb 15, 2014)

*Wow!*

What a fantastic piece of workmanship. I dread to think how many hours went into the making of that tool chest. At the moment I can only dream of such craftsmanship.

By the way, I always put all of my tools away when I have finished for the day/night. That way I can always see if anything is missing. I use it, clean it and put it away. OK, most of my tool kit is primarily for metal work, but the principal is exactly the same.

Many years ago I was taught that good quality tools cost good money, if you look after them, they will last you for a long time. My mechanics tools are all Snap-On or MAC Tools, they are not cheap to buy, some of them I have had for many years but they are still as good as new.

Regards

Chop


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That's right, James! The piano factory may also have a lot of special bits, and pieces that fit beautifully into what Studley was doing. I don't know anymore about it, but what if He was one of the men in leadership in the factory! Although, He is suppose to have built it, I don't know if any one would know what help, and ideas were put into the Box!


----------

